

Ask HN: Best Accountants in SF for growing digital advertising business? - RudySF

Any recommendations for a solid, well organized accounting team for a growing start-up in SF? We're open to both a "cloud / scalable" type solution as well as a local SF based firm.
======
nedwin
I'd be checking out the latest Indinero.com offering. Cloud-based but includes
book keepers, accountants and a platform to run it all on.

